# Managing Tax in Australia, whilst trading the US Options Market



## kwarrior (26 April 2015)

Hi,

Good day...

I am new here...but not really new to Options...writing or trading.

I just wanted to understand Tax implications in Australia..

- Should I trade as an individual or should I register a proprietary Trading Company?
- IF I continue as an individual, what expenses are considered "expenses"?
- Is there a specialist (or somebody close) Tax Consultant anybody can recommend?

I want to now move on from my full time job to becoming a full time options writer/trader. 

Anybody with any advise...will be gratefully accepted.
Cheers
KW


----------

